# Eye color and size?



## Annabella (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Annabella, has blue eyes now I know they are likely to change but what are you all thinking they will change to? Also her mom weighed 45lbs and daddy weighed 80lbs how big do you think she'll get. Here are some photos! 
Thanks,
Jaime
URL=http://img9.imageshack.us/i/annabellasleeping.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

She's gonna keep the blue eyes. If they were gonna change they'd have done it by now. Although, subtle changes may happen. Also, with the male and the female having such a drastic size difference, anyones guess is as good as mine on how much she'll weigh. Gun to my head, though, I'd say 50lbs


----------



## Annabella (Oct 19, 2009)

I was reading online that pits don't have blue eyes...... is that true could she be a mix? 
Thanks,
Jaime


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

:woof:my dad and i say she wiil keep the blue eyes and wsighe about 60lbs


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Annabella said:


> I was reading online that pits don't have blue eyes...... is that true could she be a mix?
> Thanks,
> Jaime


always a possibility, but there are some with blue eyes, it's just a fault


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile had blue eyes until about 12 weeks...and then they started changing...and now theyre...goldenish? LOL.


----------



## Nancy08 (Oct 20, 2009)

Anabella is so appealing as her eyes looks like innocent cute one.
I love that dog. She's lovely enough to hug.

Thanks for sharing that.

Looking from afar.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Her eye will most likely be yellowish when they change color or they cold stay blue but usually it is not a deep blue but a really light blue like a husky.

When she is 4 and a half months old weigh her and double her weight. That will give you an idea of how much she will weigh. While not accurate 100% it is pretty close.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

my cousins pit/mix had blue eyes as a very young pup but around six months they started to change to dark brow


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki's eyes were blueish until he was about 3 months. Now they are bronzey brown, they match his coat


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

An APBT pup's eyes certainly can and usually do change color. 
Some will change pretty quickly, but others with less pigment such as white headed dogs may take a bit longer. usually by 6 months if they are going to change they have. Though most change much sooner.

Example. Patcheeno, who is a red brindle red nose with a white head, had very blue eyes, then aqua, then green, and then finally amber eyes. He was around 3-4 months when his fully changed. While Apache, who is brindle and has much darker overall pigment, had her eyes change to brown when she was about 6 weeks old.



> When she is 4 and a half months old weigh her and double her weight. That will give you an idea of how much she will weigh. While not accurate 100% it is pretty close.


 I agree


----------

